# Coopers LME v Other LME



## bigswellbeers (4/2/15)

Hi guys,

looking at doing an extract stout in the next few days and have been sussing out a few recipes but I have one question.

What difference if any will it make to a recipe swapping Coopers LME with another brand of LME?

Id like to think not too much but wanted to throw it out there for a few comments.


----------



## nvs-brews (4/2/15)

i always found the coopers good, you prob get them fresher than most and thats a good thing!


----------



## droid (4/2/15)

never had trouble with coopers stout


----------



## bigswellbeers (4/2/15)

cool, but what difference if any would come from subbing coopers lme with another brand?


----------



## droid (5/2/15)

I'll bump the thread for yah but too long ago for me to say. Can't remember a huge difference because I was using hops so the flavour from each tin is masked in some way. It's hard to make a bad stout.

Hopefully someone who is right into their extract stouts will chime in. If not then try a couple of different tins and compare for yourself and to your taste.

Good brewing!


----------



## MHB (5/2/15)

If we are talking about fairly available LME's in Australia, Coopers and Blackrock are the two main options.
all LME will be close to 80% solids, so the gravity wont change much, if you were doing a stout, I would use the Coopers Dark the Blackrock Dark isn't anywhere near as dark and would be more suited flavour wise to an Alt or dark Bock.

I think Ian's Kit calculator has all the common LME listed and their relevant stats, would be a good place to start.
M


----------



## Spohaw (5/2/15)

I did a Partial brew the other day with a can of Coopers light and a can of blackrock ultra light...... and it looked like the blackrock extract was at least twice as dark as the coopers

I guessed the blackrock was more concentrated then the coopers ..... but that was just a guess

Cheers Spohaw


----------



## nvs-brews (5/2/15)

1 of my fav brews so far has been






with






and






i also added 1.5ltrs of percolated coffee and some young coconut juice and it was a cracker...
will do that again, even though ive moved on to grain..


----------



## Bribie G (5/2/15)

Coopers and Morgans are both mashed and produced at their own facilities for the express purpose of home brewing and the only thing I'd look out for is the date. Tinned malt extract will darken considerably if left too long on the shelf, particularly in non airconditioned LHBS of which I've walked into a few.

The likes of Wander that you may get from some home brew outlets are made for other purposes such as baking and confectionery, although can be used for home brewing.
Back in t'old days when Wander was the mainstay of home brewers, it would vary wildly in colour between one batch and the next.


----------



## Spohaw (5/2/15)

The black rock extract was within the best before date but the can had a few rust spots on it and was in a warm hbs , looked like it had been there a while as well


----------

